# What to do with the CSF?



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

The CSF ( Central Security Forces) is a useless waste of money, resources and manpower. 
These are the black uniformed amein Shurta who are the ones firing the tear gas and bullets.
To be a CSF amein shurta your qualification is to not have finished your education.
They are taken for 3 years from high schools or from the farms and many are illiterate and all are not above high school education.

There is absolutely no reason to have hundreds of thousands of amein shurta in Egypt. They role was to crush any dissent under Mubarak and to help protect the regime because they are the perfect type to follow an order without thought or reasoning.

What do you think all these Amein Shurta should be doing in the new Egypt?

Do you think they are needed and if so for what purpose?

My solution would be to disband the CSF and give them another title.
The Clean Egypt Forces, the CEF instead of the CSF.

They can keep their uniforms and have name tags and numbers on them for easy identification by the public.
Instead of guns and shields they will be given brushes and buckets and mops and they job would be to work in teams daily cleaning Egypt. They will trim the greenery and plant. They will paint and maintain public highways and areas.
Instead of big trucks carrying them to riots they will have trucks picking up trash and debris and garden waste.
Some will recycle waste.
They would be paid the same salary as they do now but be doing something useful for it.

If I were President I would immediately change their role to one where they clean up Egypt.

What would you do with them if anything?


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> The CSF ( Central Security Forces) is a useless waste of money, resources and manpower.
> These are the black uniformed amein Shurta who are the ones firing the tear gas and bullets.
> To be a CSF amein shurta your qualification is to not have finished your education.
> They are taken for 3 years from high schools or from the farms and many are illiterate and all are not above high school education.
> ...


Everyone agree then :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think disbanding the CSF is the answer, every country needs riot police. The main problem with the Egyptian CSF is not the rank and file (as you pointed out these guys probably don't even understand what they are doing) but the guys higher up the command chain, who have for many years used them to maintain the regime's status quo. 

But yes, I do agree with your statement _There is absolutely no reason to have hundreds of thousands of amein shurta in Egypt_ and re training them to do something useful seems the only logical solution. Let's hope the authorities read this forum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If I were President I would immediately change their role to one where they clean up Egypt.


hopefully no president will ever again have that power.

I agree that they need to be retrained and the country needs cleaned up but to be a "policeman" then be demoted to street cleaner is really not on and will smack of no respect.


----------

